# Bonfire Extravaganza Weekend - Lincoln



## Sonesta

For anyone who may be interested there is a fun weekend being held by Camper UK in Lincoln on their rally field at the rear of their new campsite for bonfire night. We attended last year and it was a fabulous event and we have booked again for this year.

For details click on the following link: http://www.camperuk.co.uk/index.html

Hope to see some of you there. 

Sue


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Sue.
Have passed this onto a friend who lives close to Lincoln town. 
Who knows he might be converted to motorhomes.

Ray.


----------



## SaddleTramp

Well Sue, as you already know We will be there and looking forward to it, Have got the drinks in already.

What was it? ah Gin if I remember correctly. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm

Good afternoon one and all. The sun is shining brightly but the breeze has that autumn feel to it. And where are we right now? We're on the CamperUK campsite that Sonesta has just mentioned! We arrived last night; we'll leave on Monday. Just having a family weekend. 

But AuntieSandra and I also wanted to see this 'new' campsite with its rally field. The actual campsite has about a dozen hardstanding pitches with 16A electrics. The toilet block is new, very much 'work in progress'. The campsite looks very promising. An initial cost of £12 pn isn't bad either!

As for the rally field, it's about 200 yards long by 150 yards wide, totally flat grass, with a perimeter road of crushed limestone or similar. It would take 100 motorhomes easily. There are two disposal points and several water points. This part of Lincolnshire is known for its sand and gravel pits, so I don't think drainage would be an issue. When I get a minute, I'll take some photos and post them when I return home next week. But I DO see this rally field as being suitable for a MHF rally, perhaps a 'northern' Global!! :roll: :wink:


BIG PS Happy Birthday to Sue Sonesta. Have a noice day!! xxxx 

:new-bday:


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Uncle Norm & Auntie Sandra,

Hope you are having a wonderful time with your family and are enjoying Camper UK's Leisure Park. I think when it is finished it will be a lovely peaceful retreat, especially for the fishermen with the onsite fishing lake and once the shower block is completed I think it will be worthy of a LOO OF THE YEAR award as it looks like it is going to be very nice. Has Auntie Sandra seen the marble sink in the ladies shower block??? Ooh very posh isn't it?  

What a great idea to hold a Northern Global Rally on their rally field and I am sure knowing Camper UK, they would be more than willing to help make such an event a great success for you - so why not put your idea to Dean or his dad and suggest their rally field as a possible venue for the future?

Have a great time and thank you for my birthday greeting.

Sue x


----------



## Sonesta

SaddleTramp said:


> Well Sue, as you already know We will be there and looking forward to it, Have got the drinks in already.
> 
> What was it? ah Gin if I remember correctly. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well I know yours is Jack Daniel's and Chris's is Dry Martini. Hic hic! :wink:

How can we ever forget Gilb and his gin oh and of course not ever forgetting his false teeth story?????? :lol: :lol: :lol: I can still picture you now when we met up in The Dordogne, sliding onto the floor off the seats in our motorhome, with tears of laughter streaming down your face!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Was a great night and one I remember often. Ha ha ha.

See you on bonfire weekend.

Sue xxx


----------



## raynipper

Oh gosh. What a bunch of old 'soaks'. Might be dangerous in the sparkler department that night........  

Ray.


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Norm.

I've found this You Tube Link to last years Camper UK Bonfire Weekend and apart from showing the firework display and the marquee tent etc which was laid on especially for the weekend, the video also shows glimpses of the actual campsite, the fishing lake and most importantly to yourself the large rally field. I hope it is of interest to you and other rally assistants for this area? 



 (I didn't do this video I just came across when looking on You Tube for the one's I did this summer.) I don't know who shot it but they've done a good job.

Here is another link to a video I myself took on my iphone at Camper UK's summer open weekend. The singer in my video is returning for the Bonfire Weekend and he was absolutely brilliant and he got everyone up dancing. 




Here's another video I did of the singer earlier on in the evening before everyone got really going but I can tell you one thing - all the ladies (all age groups) were swooning after a short while, as he really did have charisma especially once his act got into full swing. LOL  









Sue


----------



## SaddleTramp

Sonesta said:


> Well I know yours is Jack Daniel's and Chris's is Dry Martini. Hic hic! :wink:
> 
> How can we ever forget Gilb and his gin oh and of course not ever forgetting his false teeth story?????? :lol: :lol: :lol: I can still picture you now when we met up in The Dordogne, sliding onto the floor off the seats in our motorhome, with tears of laughter streaming down your face!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Was a great night and one I remember often. Ha ha ha.
> 
> See you on bonfire weekend.
> 
> Sue xxx


Sue How can We ever forget a fantastic few days like we had. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Looking forward to even more.


----------



## lucy2

This sounds a good weekend, normally we go to West Stockwith caravan site but they are not having a do on Bonfire Night this year, so will ring camper uk and book tomorrow. look foward to meeting everybody.


----------



## SaddleTramp

lucy2 said:


> This sounds a good weekend, normally we go to West Stockwith caravan site but they are not having a do on Bonfire Night this year, so will ring camper uk and book tomorrow. look foward to meeting everybody.


I am sure you will enjoy it, I understand mygalnme are going as well.


----------



## mygalnme

:lol: Yes Les we are and really looking forward to meeting you all in the flesh as it were. Thanks Sue had a look at the videos, and pleased its the same singer he was great, you will have to give us another whirl on the dance floor :lol: remember,you whizzed round Ann and I... :lol: Margaret


----------



## Sonesta

Hee hee Margaret .... It will depend on how much vino I have consumed! :lol: I will have to fix flashing disco lights to my mobility scooter so that next time you can see me whizzing around like a demented bumble bee! Great night though wasn't it? 

Look forward to having a chat with you all. 

Sue xxx


----------



## greenasthegrass

We are going too! Brace yerselves Lincoln!

Greenie. :lol:


----------



## SaddleTramp

Oh Oh Sue, It looks as though I had better go and stock some more stuff up.

Hope nobody else drinks Jack.


----------



## Sonesta

greenasthegrass said:


> We are going too! Brace yerselves Lincoln!
> 
> Greenie. :lol:


Whoop whoop! Great stuff Greenie ..... It's gonna be a fun weekend for sure! 



SaddleTramp said:


> Oh Oh Sue, It looks as though I had better go and stock some more stuff up.
> 
> Hope nobody else drinks Jack.


Yeah - looks like I'll have to replenish our stocks too Les! Don't worry I'll bring a bottle of JD especially for you. 

Poor Camper UK - they wont know what's hit em when the MHF crew arrive. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## asprn

Are you all aware it's at SWINETHORPE in Notts and not at their Lincoln (North Hykeham) place? It's about 12 miles from the city centre.

Just in case!

Dougie.


----------



## mandyandandy

We will be in Lincoln too, must be the place for fireworks 

http://www.lincsaviation.co.uk/events/open-days/fireworks-display--night-run.htm

S. Lincs DA running a rally in the field next door to this place.

But as yours in now in Notts won't be crossing paths after all. :roll:

Have a great time.

Mandy


----------



## JockandRita

Sonesta said:


> For anyone who may be interested there is a fun weekend being held by Camper UK in Lincoln on their rally field at the rear of their new campsite for bonfire night. We attended last year and it was a fabulous event and we have booked again for this year.
> 
> For details click on the following link: http://www.camperuk.co.uk/index.html
> 
> Hope to see some of you there.
> 
> Sue


Hello Sue & Gilbert, Les & Chris, Janet & Drew, Mygalnme (sorry, don't know your names yet), and everyone else going.

Rita and I will be there too, along with Freelanderuk (Chris & Christine) and Coppo (Caroline & Paul). Let's all keep an eye out for each other. :thumbleft:

You're alright *Les*, I'm not a JD drinker, only beer. :wink: It'll be nice to meet up at last, and with others we haven't met yet.

*Mandyandandy*, it's a shame that we're not all at the same meet. If' you've not been before, the Lincs Aviation Heritage Museum really is worth a visit. Have a good time over there. :thumbleft:

For those going to Swinthorpe, see you there late afternoon on the Friday. BTW, some of us are with Facts, and some with Fun, (or both). We hope it's not going to be a problem for anyone :wink:

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Sonesta

JockandRita said:


> Hello Sue & Gilbert, Les & Chris, Janet & Drew, Mygalnme (sorry, don't know your names yet), and everyone else going.
> 
> Rita and I will be there too, along with Freelanderuk (Chris & Christine) and Coppo (Caroline & Paul). Let's all keep an eye out for each other. :thumbleft:
> 
> You're alright *Les*, I'm not a JD drinker, only beer. :wink: It'll be nice to meet up at last, and with others we haven't met yet.
> 
> *Mandyandandy*, it's a shame that we're not all at the same meet. If' you've not been before, the Lincs Aviation Heritage Museum really is worth a visit. Have a good time over there. :thumbleft:
> 
> For those going to Swinthorpe, see you there late afternoon on the Friday. BTW, some of us are with Facts, and some with Fun, (or both). We hope it's not going to be a problem for anyone :wink:
> 
> Cheers for now,
> 
> Jock & Rita.


Hi Jock and Rita,

It certainly is going to be a wonderful weekend and I am delighted to hear that you and your friends will be coming along too. It's a sure FACT that it's gonna be a lot of FUN! :wink: So no problems on that score. 

See you all soon. 



asprn said:


> Are you all aware it's at SWINETHORPE in Notts and not at their Lincoln (North Hykeham) place? It's about 12 miles from the city centre.
> 
> Just in case!
> 
> Dougie.


Hi Dougie,

Thanks for the info ducky.  Well geography has never been my strong point! :? Ask my hubby lol.  All I know is that it's an approx 10 mins drive from the campsite to Lincoln but add another 5 mins or so if you want to go into the actual city centre itself. A word of advice - the campsite is a bit difficult to find the first time and you can easily pass by the end of the little lane where it is if you are not careful. So for anyone attending the Bonfire weekend watch out for the Camper UK signpost located on the bend just where you need to turn off onto the short little narrow lane to the campsite. You pass by 3 or 4 houses on the right down this little lane and then you will come across the site entrance which is located on the right. Again navigation and giving directions are not my strongest point so maybe Uncle Norm will come along and offer more accurate directions??? 

Sue


----------



## asprn

JockandRita said:


> BTW, some of us are with Facts, and some with Fun, (or both). We hope it's not going to be a problem for anyone :wink:


Make sure you bring plenty buns for the fight then. :lol:

Dougie.


----------



## asprn

Sonesta said:


> Thanks for the info ducky.


Y'ar right, m'duck?? 



Sonesta said:


> All I know is that it's an approx 10 mins drive from the campsite to Lincoln but add another 5 mins or so if you want to go into the actual city centre itself


It's at least 20 mins, Sue. And as for the "actual city centre", I'd like to know where that is as opposed to "Lincoln". :lol:

Dougie.


----------



## JockandRita

asprn said:


> Make sure you bring plenty buns for the fight then. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

No need to Dougie. The boss says that it's a FACT, that we'll all be having FUN. :lol:

If Uncle Norm has got his sat nav with him, maybe he could give us the coordinates. Due to the narrow roads in that area, at this stage, I'm opting for the A46/A1133 for Wigsley and Harby.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## Sonesta

asprn said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info ducky.
> 
> 
> 
> Y'ar right, m'duck??
> 
> 
> 
> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is that it's an approx 10 mins drive from the campsite to Lincoln but add another 5 mins or so if you want to go into the actual city centre itself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's at least 20 mins, Sue. And as for the "actual city centre", I'd like to know where that is as opposed to "Lincoln". :lol:
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

Ok! Ok! Clever flipping clogs! 

Look ..... I'm in Lincoln as soon as I hit that dual carriageway bit, you know that area where the Smart/Mercedes Showroom is etc and the city centre to me is where all the main shops and the cathedral are! :lol: :lol: :lol: Mind you I suppose it depends from which direction you travel from? Ha ha ha! I told you geography is not my strong point - don't ya ever listen???? 

BTW ...... You must drive very slow Dougie as it only takes me 10 - 15 mins ..... mind you, should I be telling a policeman that??????   

Sue x


----------



## mygalnme

Oh boy are we looking forward to this :lol: apart from the fun will be nice to put faces to the names seen regularly on here. We have been once with MHF to the Lincoln show 2 years ago but didn,t get round much as I was on crutches just having had a new knee.
Flashing lights will be better than a rocket Sue !! :lol: 
Camper uk will be delighted I,m sure that such a lot of us are going to their do, they are such a friendly crowd and will no doubt join in the "jollies"
Bye for now see you all there  Margaret and Tony


----------



## Sonesta

lucy2 said:


> This sounds a good weekend, normally we go to West Stockwith caravan site but they are not having a do on Bonfire Night this year, so will ring camper uk and book tomorrow. look foward to meeting everybody.


Looking forward to meeting you Lucy. 

Sue x


----------



## SaddleTramp

have an idea 8O If Unclenorm stays there we could make it a rally by the looks of it. :lol: :lol: 

Is it Fun I am a member of as well, as I am sure many others are.


----------



## SaddleTramp

The co-ordinates are 53.214444 and 0.692222 or 53° 12' 51.9984" N 0° 41' 31.9992" W

Or 

Swinthorpe
Church Road
Lincolnshire
NG23 7EE


----------



## zoro

Hi all 
Just booked look forward to seeing you all there.
Steve & Jo


----------



## aldra

Already booked and looking forward to meeting you all, though not sure how I would know you all

Aldra


----------



## greenasthegrass

We are all booked too - mines big and red and looks like a Neenar!

Greenie


----------



## SaddleTramp

greenasthegrass said:


> We are all booked too - mines big and red and looks like a Neenar!
> 
> Greenie


Mines little and white and wife laughs at it,


----------



## JockandRita

SaddleTramp said:


> The co-ordinates are 53.214444 and 0.692222 or 53° 12' 51.9984" N 0° 41' 31.9992" W
> 
> Or
> 
> Swinthorpe
> Church Road
> Lincolnshire
> NG23 7EE


Nice one Les. :thumbleft:

For those that have been before, apart from Camper UK's laid on mini bus, is there a bus service into Lincoln from the village please?
I'm struggling to source that info. 
Travel Wright run the No67 service to Newark, but I can't find any info on a service to Lincoln.  The T13 Tesco bus runs to Lincoln on a Tuesday though. :lol:

*Steve & Jo*, it'll be great to catch up again. 

*Sandra*, Rita and I will be in a six legger Hymer. We might even put the Facts and Fun signs up on the windows. We're not proud. :lol:

Do you want to borrow a couple of blue strobes *Janet*? :wink:

Cheers,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## SaddleTramp

JockandRita said:


> but I can't find any info on a service to Lincoln.  The T13 Tesco bus runs to Lincoln on a Tuesday though. :lol:


Hang on a bit, what are you expecting 8O This is Lincolnshire, They have to feed the horses in the day to get strength to pull the stagecoach.
  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lucy2

We have just booked with Camperuk. 

We will be arriving Fri Night about 7.30pm so you will all see us arrive by our headlights, pitch black no doubt.

Might help if you could lay out a lighted runway for us !!!


----------



## JockandRita

SaddleTramp said:


> Hang on a bit, what are you expecting 8O This is Lincolnshire, They have to feed the horses in the day to get strength to pull the stagecoach.
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Having lived in the county for much of my working life, I should have known better Les. .......... :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Think we will get there Thursday so will watch for you all arriving

Aldra


----------



## greenasthegrass

Are we all going to see if we can park togetherish?

Yes please Jock nowt like something big blue and flashy!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## mygalnme

We lost our MHF window sign when we took it off last one...maybe we could wear a carnation and carry a newspaper :lol: we hope to be there Thurs cos calling to have a little job done on way...could perhaps ask Dean to stick a MHF peg in field?? :wink: 
Margaret


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Margaret,

We too are going over on Thurs as we are also booked in at the workshop for a little job to be done. Should arrive sometime late in the afternoon, so we will look out for both you and Sandra. 

Sue


----------



## aldra

Sounds like a good idea Margaret, the asking Dean bit I mean :lol: :lol: :lol:

Could have a serious problem accosting all those who have just been to buy a newspaper :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## mygalnme

Thats lovely Sue, cos You know a lot of the others, not sure what time we got to be there yet got to phone this week see if parts in...
Margaret


----------



## SaddleTramp

That is a great idea seeing if we can all get together, we get there Friday afternoon as I am having a remap done at lunch time.

Go on Sue get on to em. :lol: :lol:


We have MHF Stickers in Screen.


----------



## mandyandandy

You do know the name of the place I am guessing, we had a rally there not long ago, lovely flat spot with nice walks. 

Oink end
Swinethorpe 

Mandy


----------



## SaddleTramp

Sonesta said:


> Yeah - looks like I'll have to replenish our stocks too Les! Don't worry I'll bring a bottle of JD especially for you.
> 
> Poor Camper UK - they wont know what's hit em when the MHF crew arrive. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sue


I have stopped drinking Sue,


----------



## angie

We're also booked to arrive on Friday night... about 7.30pm so look forward to meeting up again with some old friends (by the way, we've no longer got the Hobby, we now have a 08 Burstner Elegance i821 from Camper UK) and also hopefully meeting some new. It would be lovely to put faces to names.


----------



## greenasthegrass

Fantastic Ange that's 2 Burstners and a Rapido so far to have a nosey in!

Greenie


----------



## JockandRita

angie said:


> (by the way, we've no longer got the Hobby, we now have a 08 Burstner Elegance i821 from Camper UK) and also hopefully meeting some new. It would be lovely to put faces to names.


We know already, cos someone recently told us. :lol: :lol: :lol:

It'll be good to see you and Keith again Angie. 

BTW, what happened to the old number plate avatar?



greenasthegrass said:


> Fantastic Ange that's 2 Burstners and a Rapido so far to have a nosey in!


Oi you, there's a queue to view. Get in line Janet. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## JockandRita

mygalnme said:


> We lost our MHF window sign when we took it off last one...maybe we could wear a carnation and carry a newspaper :lol: we hope to be there Thurs cos calling to have a little job done on way...could perhaps ask Dean to stick a MHF peg in field?? :wink:
> Margaret


Hi Margaret & Tony,

If you click on <<Here>>, it'll take you to the download section for a window poster, whereupon you can add your names in the bit that says "username".

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## angie

We've just arrived back from a weekend away with the MCC and have just logged on to catch up with posts on the forum and what a nice surprise to see that so many Facts members are going to the Extravaganza.We're looking forward to the weekend even more now. Sounds like its going to be a good event.
We've not seen you and Drew for ages Janet. It will be great to catch up  
We didn't realise when we spoke to you the other day Jock and Rita that we would be seeing you both again so soon. We look forward to meeting up and seeing you both again


----------



## jud

SaddleTramp said:


> That is a great idea seeing if we can all get together, we get there Friday afternoon as I am having a remap done at lunch time.
> 
> Go on Sue get on to em. :lol: :lol:
> 
> We have MHF Stickers in Screen.


hi saddletramp. don't mention having a remap done on here you will have some folk crying in there beer . they will tell you all the reason's not to have it done .jud


----------



## mygalnme

Hi Jock and Rita, thanks for that will print one tomorrow.
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Hi been on to the site

To confirm Thursday night and asked if anyone had requested an area for MHF

Says not yet but would not be a problem, He asked if back or front of field would be preferred, as I don't know the field have said someone who does will probably contact them to arrange the details

Aldra


----------



## SaddleTramp

aldra said:


> Hi been on to the site
> 
> To confirm Thursday night and asked if anyone had requested an area for MHF
> 
> Says not yet but would not be a problem, He asked if back or front of field would be preferred, as I don't know the field have said someone who does will probably contact them to arrange the details
> 
> Aldra


Nearest the bar,









Or nearest the toilets.


----------



## mygalnme

Oooooo Les..oink oink, u told Sue u had stopped drinking :lol: :lol: mind you I did see the nose growing!! :lol: The front field as you drive onto the rally part is usually for disabled....then there is a large field behind so that would, imho be the best place...then there is parking down the sides....
Should I mention it to Karen when I phone this week?? do you think
Margaret


----------



## SaddleTramp

:lol: :lol: To be honest Margaret I am not bothered where, Would it be ok for Sue there as she is the one with the racing bike. :lol:


----------



## mygalnme

Hi yes as far as I can remember Sue was behind us on the big field last time at the summer weekend, but they had gone out early next morning so didn,t chance to speak to her. Wherever we are its not a million miles apart... :lol:


----------



## SaddleTramp

Have just spoken to Sue and she is going to ring them and let us know what she has sorted. 

From what I can calculate there is about 10 or 11 MH's off here going.


----------



## Sonesta

Hi everyone,

I have just spoken to Karen at Camper UK and she says they are all delighted to hear that so many of us from MHF are attending the weekend, in fact Dougie; their sales rep, was quite busy yesterday taking phone calls from MHF members all ringing up wishing to book a place.  

Unfortunately, due to the total number of people attending this year and the fact that many will be arriving at different times and on different days, it would be very difficult for whoever is responsible for pitching everyone up, to easily set aside a particular section of the field especially for us. Ordinarily, they would have been more than happy to oblige and section a piece of the field off for us - but they have been overwhelmed by the amount attending and are keen to get everyone onto the field as smoothly as they can. 

As Margaret says none of us will be a million miles from each other anyway and perhaps we should put our thinking caps on and devise a plan to meet up somewhere, maybe in the marquee tent or something? If the weather is kind to us - we could pehaps fetch our chairs and congregate in the middle of the field somewhere???? Whatever happens I am sure we can think of some way to meet one and other. Anyone got any good suggestions???  

Sue


----------



## JockandRita

Sonesta said:


> Anyone got any good suggestions???


Hi Sue.

Like Les, I'm not normally bothered, although close to the bar would be handy. :lol:

At this time of year, my main concern is getting on, (and equally important), getting off again on Sunday, especially if it rains, and with FWD it can be a bu##er if the ground is soft and wet. :?

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## mygalnme

Anybody got a Tannoy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I,ve printed one of the MHF sheets that Jock kindly put on and will be putting it in the window....
Margaret


----------



## SaddleTramp

mygalnme said:


> I,ve printed one of the MHF sheets that Jock kindly put on and will be putting it in the window....
> Margaret


I am sure it won't be wasted Margaret,....................You will be able to stick it on the Fireguard after the weekend and use it to keep kids away from fire....... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

That's assuming it is like mine with a Photo on it.?????????


----------



## mygalnme

No Les mine hasn,t got your photo on it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaddleTramp

mygalnme said:


> No Les mine hasn,t got your photo on it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Nice One Margaret.


----------



## dragonflyer

*Fireworks meet*

We too have requested tickets to attend the weekend event. This will be only our third MHF camping experience.

As we are travelling so far, we are calling on a friend in Harrogate for a couple of days prior to Friday.

Thanks for the pointer to the poster, I had previously looked at downloads but had not spotted it.

We look forward to seeing other members in November.

Joyce (and Brian)


----------



## SaddleTramp

*Re: Fireworks meet*



dragonflyer said:


> We too have requested tickets to attend the weekend event. This will be only our third MHF camping experience.
> 
> As we are travelling so far, we are calling on a friend in Harrogate for a couple of days prior to Friday.
> 
> Thanks for the pointer to the poster, I had previously looked at downloads but had not spotted it.
> 
> We look forward to seeing other members in November.
> 
> Joyce (and Brian)


Welcome the more the merrier. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sonesta

*Re: Fireworks meet*



dragonflyer said:


> We too have requested tickets to attend the weekend event. This will be only our third MHF camping experience.
> 
> As we are travelling so far, we are calling on a friend in Harrogate for a couple of days prior to Friday.
> 
> Thanks for the pointer to the poster, I had previously looked at downloads but had not spotted it.
> 
> We look forward to seeing other members in November.
> 
> Joyce (and Brian)


Hi Joyce and Brian,

We all look forward to meeting you too and I am sure when we all meet up at the Camper UK Bonfire Weekend, we will all get on like a house on fire! 

Watch out for that naughty Saddletramp (Les) though - he's a real cheeky monkey! :lol:

Sue & Gilbert


----------



## SaddleTramp

*Re: Fireworks meet*



Sonesta said:


> Watch out for that naughty Saddletramp (Les) though - he's a real cheeky monkey! :lol:
> 
> Sue & Gilbert


Who Me...................


----------



## UncleNorm

eyup you guys... guess who has booked a return visit to CamperUK for the bommy and fireworks? :roll: :wink: 

We, that's a royal we, thought you might need someone to keep an eye on you all. We'll be there for 3 nights so watch it!! :wink: :lol: :BIG:


----------



## JockandRita

UncleNorm said:


> eyup you guys... guess who has booked a return visit to CamperUK for the bommy and fireworks? :roll: :wink:


Nice one Norm & Sandra. :thumbleft:

Cheers,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## SaddleTramp

Great, I am really looking forward to meeting you all.....................................Except that Sonesta ......


















We are there for three nights as well, Fri Sat Sun, Great deal for an extra £5.


----------



## SaddleTramp

Hee Hee Hee Just bought myself something that WILL certainly get me recognized at the Bonfire Do.   :roll: :roll:


----------



## Sonesta

SaddleTramp said:


> Hee Hee Hee Just bought myself something that WILL certainly get me recognized at the Bonfire Do.   :roll: :roll:


Ooh I'm intrigued! Hope it's a manbikini Les? :lol:

Be warned folks - Les as I said ...... is a right little monkey! 

Sue x


----------



## BlondiS

Sonesta

Thanks for starting this thread, we've just phoned and booked in for the weekend.

We'll be arriving Friday afternoon, and leaving some time on Sunday.

We know a couple of the attendees, but looking forward to putting names to faces.

Pete and Di


----------



## Sonesta

Its going to end up like a MHF mini meet at this rate.  

I am so looking forward to this weekend and lets just hope the weather is kind to us all? 

It will be nice to meet everyone and I hope Camper UK don't mind us all descending upon them? I'm sure they wont though as although it primarily is their way of thanking their customers for their loyalty, I'm sure they will make everyone who attends feel equally as welcome. 

See you at the weekend but watch out for that Saddletramp fella!!!!! :wink:

Sue & Gilbert


----------



## mygalnme

I,m sure they will be delighted Sue because Ann was telling me before the last do how much it costs to set up the marquee alone...and who knows there could be future clients among us  
We are really looking forward to it too, see you there :lol: 
Margaret :angel1: ...not! :lol:


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Margaret, 

Well lets hope so cos they deserve it they really do! I'm sure when everyone sees for themselves what a genuine and lovely family run business Camper UK is, not forgetting all their fabulous and loyal staff too (no sentimental bull poo they all really are a great bunch who work there aren't they?) then I'm sure many new customers would be more than happy to buy a motorhome from or use Camper UK for their service or repairs in the future. 

We would be very reluctant to go elsewhere now and we cannot praise them enough for how well they looked after us when we had a problem with our first Burstner - they were wonderful! So even if we found a van that they themselves are not agents for, I would hope they could manage to get whatever it was for us so that we could still do the deal through them. I guess that says it all really doesn't it? 

See you at the weekend.

Sue


----------



## mygalnme

Yes Sue I agree with all you say, they always treat us like friends not customers and we started with a Burstner but have since had 2 Autotrails from them, which they got for us without any problem and gave us good deals, the one last year came with a free weeks holiday in Spain, so we,ve been more than happy with all business done with them.  See you soon :thumbleft:


----------



## SaddleTramp

Sonesta said:


> Be warned folks - Les as I said ...... is a right little monkey!
> 
> Sue x


Who are you on about it cannot be me,


----------



## greenasthegrass

Actually feel quite scared 8O


----------



## SaddleTramp

greenasthegrass said:


> Actually feel quite scared 8O


Of What or Whom ??


----------



## Sonesta

greenasthegrass said:


> Actually feel quite scared 8O


Why ...... Waazup :?:

Sue


----------



## greenasthegrass

You and Sue I can feel the love already! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sonesta

Ha ha ha ha! You daft bat greenie! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## greenasthegrass

Ha! That's quite appropriate today of all days!

We aren't able to set off until teatime now so it will be around 8pm arrival. We'll just look out for the yellow brick road Dorothy!

Greenie


----------



## Sonesta

Do you know who the friends of Dorothy are greenie? :wink:

Sue


----------



## greenasthegrass

Erm Toto, the lion, scarecrow and tinman?


----------



## 91502

Hi all 
It sounds like a great weekend and I wish we could attend but I will be working. What time are the fireworks? I may just be passing and pop in to say hello. 
JP


----------



## SaddleTramp

I Take it you mean US 
Sonesta







...................Me


----------



## SaddleTramp

JP said:


> Hi all
> It sounds like a great weekend and I wish we could attend but I will be working. What time are the fireworks? I may just be passing and pop in to say hello.
> JP


Don't have to be fireworks JP, Just drop in and say hello.


----------



## 91502

SaddleTramp said:


> Don't have to be fireworks JP, Just drop in and say hello.


Thanks I will certainly try, it will be evening time as I don't start work until 19.00hrs.
JP


----------



## aldra

Greenasthegrass

Not at all 

like me not

life will go on --and on

Personally I think I am Completely lovable

And time will tell :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## greenasthegrass

Sorry what was the question?


----------



## aldra

_Actually feel quite scard

but you wrote it so you should know

Looking forward to meeting you

Aldra _


----------



## greenasthegrass

Oh I was meaning the loved up oompah lumpahs Aldra! Lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaddleTramp

Really looking forward to it..


----------



## aldra

Right on target,greenasthegrass :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sprokit

'Evening folks

My better half decided we should come and join you all this weekend, so, we'll be arriving Friday afternoon. 

Now, if anyone who will be at this extravaganza is in need of a matching pair of Numax 110Ah (flooded lead acid) batteries, bought together, about one and a half years old and in good condition, hold the charge etc. I will bring them with me.

Anyone interested is bound to want to know, so, approximate measurements, length = 345mm, width = 170mm and height = 225mm (including terminals), weight about 25 kgs each.

Let me know as soon as possible, I don't want to drag them down to Lincoln, only to have to either drag them back again or even worse, ditch them.

Oh yes, there's no cost involved, they are free to whoever wants them.

You may ask why I no longer need them - I've sourced a pair of lower profile batteries (same Ah) which removes the necessity of having them sticking out into the living area, they'll fit nicely into the battery compartment and under the side locker (which the Numax wouldn't do, too tall).

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## aldra

we are there tomorrow

I will need cheering up, as long as its not too late or the wine will have already done it 8O

Leaving my baby boy in kennels

Actually he's a hound from hell around the van, totally convinced we need protecting and he,s the one to do it

Hence the garage

Away from the van he's worse, he's anybodies, a simpering oversized lapdog

So looking forward to meeting you all 

Aldra (Sandra)


----------



## UncleNorm

AuntieSandra is keen to get there early on Friday. She even suggested getting there BEFORE lunch!! Never heard that before!! :roll: It looks like I'll be busy prepping tomorrow (well, later today!)


----------



## JockandRita

sprokit said:


> 'Evening folks
> 
> My better half decided we should come and join you all this weekend, so, we'll be arriving Friday afternoon.
> 
> Now, if anyone who will be at this extravaganza is in need of a matching pair of Numax 110Ah (flooded lead acid) batteries, bought together, about one and a half years old and in good condition, hold the charge etc. I will bring them with me.
> 
> Anyone interested is bound to want to know, so, approximate measurements, length = 345mm, width = 170mm and height = 225mm (including terminals), weight about 25 kgs each.
> 
> Let me know as soon as possible, I don't want to drag them down to Lincoln, only to have to either drag them back again or even worse, ditch them.
> 
> Oh yes, there's no cost involved, they are free to whoever wants them.
> 
> You may ask why I no longer need them - I've sourced a pair of lower profile batteries (same Ah) which removes the necessity of having them sticking out into the living area, they'll fit nicely into the battery compartment and under the side locker (which the Numax wouldn't do, too tall).
> 
> Keith (Sprokit)


You have a PM Keith.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

*lincoln bonfire*

Back from the bonfire weekend at lincoln

It was good to put some faces to names

Paul and caroline what a delightful couple

Jock and Rita, lovely to have met you both,didn't realise Rita was welsh
until I heard her lovely lilting welsh accent

Uncle Norm and Auntie Sandra, thank you so much for leaving the MHF group to sit with us when there was not enough seats left, wont tell you off again unless I have Auntie Sandras permission :lol: :lol:

Sonesta, lovely to meet you and what a lovely person Gerald is

Greenasthegrass, think we found your motor home but you were not in---so missed you

Briefly met Briarose and Saddletramp and a few others

Good weekend all in all

Picked Shadow up from the kennels and he is delighted to discover we brought him two hogs heads from the hog supper

Aldra


----------



## greenasthegrass

Did the singest last night actually say what he had read on here? Think I have a little bit of a crush on him! Anyone that does Buble like he did is mighty fine in my book!

Greenie


----------



## angie

Well what a brilliant weekend we had.
Great to catch up with some old friends. 
Fridays comedian was so funny, we laughed all night and what talent from the Saturday singer , he sang a wide variety to appeal to everyone.We ended the night dancing to some old favourites! (Enjoyed you whizzing around us on the dance floor in your scooter Sue... Brilliant!!)
And to top it off, the hog roast was yummy.

All being well, we will definately be attending again next year.

"Well Done Camper UK"


----------



## JockandRita

angie said:


> Well what a brilliant weekend we had.
> Great to catch up with some old friends.
> Fridays comedian was so funny, we laughed all night and what talent from the Saturday singer , he sang a wide variety to appeal to everyone.We ended the night dancing to some old favourites! (Enjoyed you whizzing around us on the dance floor in your scooter Sue... Brilliant!!)
> And to top it off, the hog roast was yummy.
> 
> All being well, we will definately be attending again next year.
> 
> "Well Done Camper UK"


Yep,

Rita and I will concur with that Angie. :thumbleft:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Briarose

We unexpectedly managed to go for Saturday night.

What a brilliant time we had, met Les (Saddletramp) and his lovely wife at long last. Nice to also meet Coppo and Mygal.

Jock great to see you again, if only at a distance LOL

Walked past your motorhome Angie this morning, but didn't get chance to speak to you. I was in my dressing own walking the dogs and noticed your MHF poster.

Best weekend in a long time for us, loved the singer ESP when he sang Olly Muirs 'Thinking of me'.

Sue my dearest friend we have laughed and laughed at your speedy scoot round the dance floor ha ha......had to be there kind of moment-brill. Just brill.


----------



## Briarose

Hi sorry we didn't get chance to speak to you properly. We had a great time, even though we only went for one night. Brilliant.


----------



## aldra

Hi Briarose

It was difficult to get round everybody and it was very crowded with all the vans

We enjoyed it

Aldra


----------



## pgjohnso

Congratulations and a big thank you to Dean, his family and all the Staff at CamperUK for a superb weekend. highlights included the Comedian who performed continually for two and a half hours, excellant Hog Roast and a fantastic Fireworks Display.


----------



## SaddleTramp

What can I say that hasn't already been said, Absolutely fantastic weekend and a massive thanks to staff and everybody at Camper Uk brilliant.

And to actually put faces to names at last for some, it was great.

Nette so glad to meet you and Phil at last even though you did get me drunk as a skunk. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


I have more aches and pains in parts I didn't know I had. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm

We've been home a couple of hours. I've just woken up from a snooze!  :roll: 

Yes, it really was a very pleasant weekend in a very nice location. The best bit for me, apart from lager at £2 a pint, was the comedian on Friday night. 2hr 40min of pure laughter without resorting to crude words. The guy has talent!

So it's thanks to all who shared their time with Sandra and me, and very big thanks to Dean as C/O of a fine team from CamperUK. Well done that team!!


----------



## aldra

I started a new thread to thank all those that we met, didn't think to use this one, stupid of me

Prob/ hadnt sobered up from Saturday :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Sandra and Albert! It was a great weekend, wasn't it? We're well happy with how it went. I've done a post on the other thread but...



> Uncle Norm and Auntie Sandra, thank you so much for leaving the MHF group to sit with us when there was not enough seats left, wont tell you off again unless I have Auntie Sandras permission


Our pleasure!  We felt at ease in your company and look forward to our next meeting. Watch the rally pages! :wink:


----------



## Sonesta

We too have only just returned home and we have had such a fantastic time. The comedian as UncleNorm says was absolutely brilliant on Friday night and I was crying with laughter at some of his jokes, especially the 'fascinate' one ha ha ha! 

I too have rather a soft spot; like Greenasgrass for the singer on sat night and he really does charm the ladies with his dazzling smile and his fabulous voice! Mind you - I must have frightened the poor guy half to death though when I whizzed around him like a demented, inebriated mad woman on my mobility scooter!!!!!  (Can you get done for being drunk in charge of a mobility scooter?????) :lol: :lol: :lol: My apologies to those that I nearly mowed down during my mad cap moment but I just got carried away with excitement!!!!!!   

It was great meeting some new faces from MHF and I just wish we could have all parked up together so we could have had longer to get to chat and meet everyone.  Still I think UncleNorm is thinking of holding a rally on Camper UK's rally field sometime next year, so maybe next time?  

It was really great to spend the weekend with Les and Chris (Saddletramp) oh what fun we've had and I don't think we've stopped laughing all weekend!  The icing on the cake was a surprise turn up on the Saturday from our dear friends Nette (Briarose) and Phil. We wasn't expecting them to join us, so their unexpected arrival really made the entire weekend extra special. 

The whole weekend was amazing and all of this for a TOTAL cost of only £25.00 per couple including camping, live entertainment, disco, hog roast, firework display plus a FREE courtesy mini bus into Lincoln city centre on both saturday and sunday. Add to all this the non profit making bar plus all monies raised in the raffle being donated to a local charity and this will give you an idea of what a splendid event Camper UK laid on for everyone! 

Thank you Camper UK and all your team - you did a grand job! :thumbright:

Sue


----------



## mygalnme

You all beat me to it i,ve only just got on line...we agree it was a fabulous weekend the comedian was very good and I forgive him for picking on me :lol: :lol: mind you I got a kiss on the cheek and a thank you I,m only joking.. :lol: The singer was very good on Saturday again and Sue was on top "whizzing " form again :wink: 
I did ask a few if with MHF but didn,t get to meet all and I had 2 posters in the windows, but no-one called So I,d better use mine Les to keep kids away from fire :lol: Anyway again Camper UK on top form and it was worth every penny.  
Margaret


----------



## Briarose

SaddleTramp said:


> What can I say that hasn't already been said, Absolutely fantastic weekend and a massive thanks to staff and everybody at Camper Uk brilliant.
> 
> And to actually put faces to names at last for some, it was great.
> 
> Nette so glad to meet you and Phil at last even though you did get me drunk as a skunk. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I have more aches and pains in parts I didn't know I had. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Faces to names etc. Glass to mouth.........it was you who got yourself drunk kind sir :wink: I didn't know we had a member called 'Jack Daniels' :lol: ROFL !!! Did you abstain last night ? LOL


----------



## SaddleTramp

Briarose said:


> Faces to names etc. Glass to mouth.........it was you who got yourself drunk kind sir :wink: I didn't know we had a member called 'Jack Daniels' :lol: ROFL !!! Did you abstain last night ? LOL


Did I, Only Diet Pepsi and a cup of coffee passed my lips. :lol: :lol:

I couldn't face anything else 

God do I ache. :lol:


----------



## sprokit

Hi folks,

Not long home from what was a fantastic weekend.

Met some old friends and put names to faces not met before.

Can't believe how a company could put together a weekend as good as we had at the price they charged, long may they continue. Well done Camper UK.

Uncle Norm - if you do decide to have a 'northern' Global at Camper UK's site, I'm sure it will be a success.

Jock, sorry our PM's overshot each other - maybe we'll have better luck in the future.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Briarose

SaddleTramp said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faces to names etc. Glass to mouth.........it was you who got yourself drunk kind sir :wink: I didn't know we had a member called 'Jack Daniels' :lol: ROFL !!! Did you abstain last night ? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Did I, Only Diet Pepsi and a cup of coffee passed my lips. :lol: :lol:
> 
> I couldn't face anything else
> 
> God do I ache. :lol:
Click to expand...

Les I think the aching is more to do with the chair..... :wink: ROFL and I did find you a young nurse and paramedic :lol:

Just to add my thanks also to Camper UK brilliant brilliant brilliant.


----------



## SaddleTramp

SaddleTramp said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faces to names etc. Glass to mouth.........it was you who got yourself drunk kind sir :wink: I didn't know we had a member called 'Jack Daniels' :lol: ROFL !!! Did you abstain last night ? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Did I, Only Diet Pepsi and a cup of coffee passed my lips. :lol: :lol:
> 
> I couldn't face anything else
> 
> God do I ache. :lol:
Click to expand...

It must have been the brilliant Company I was in. 8O


----------



## coppo

The teacher wanted any classmate to say a sentence with the word fascinate.
Little Johnny piped up.
My granny has a blue cardigan with ten buttons on but her tits are so big she can only fascinate.

There Sue, people were wondering what you meant.

It was great weekend, really enjoyed it and wonderful value for money, the comedian was cracking on friday and the singer had a wonderful voice on the saturday, even the bar was cheap. Caroline now wished the spirits were not so cheap and she was a trifle drunk on saturday night(although not as bad as Saddletramp :lol: )

Great to meet everyone.

We have just arrived in York now for a little xmas shopping, at one of my favourite sites, Bleak house farm.

Paul and Caroline.


----------



## SaddleTramp

Paul, I don't think anyone was as drunk as me, It was first drink I have had for almost 3 months, It was a bit bad though when I couldnt even sit down never mind stand up.

I think the hooligans I was with kept shoving my chair over


----------



## coppo

SaddleTramp said:


> Paul, I don't think anyone was as drunk as me, It was first drink I have had for almost 3 months, It was a bit bad though when I couldnt even sit down never mind stand up.
> 
> I think the hooligans I was with kept shoving my chair over


Yes Les, spoke to Sonesta and Gilbert after you left and both admitted they kept pushing you off the chair


----------



## Sonesta

coppo said:


> Yes Les, spoke to Sonesta and Gilbert after you left and both admitted they kept pushing you off the chair


Hey Paul! That was supposed to be kept hush hush! :wink: :wink:

Sue & Gilbert


----------



## SaddleTramp

coppo said:


> Yes Les, spoke to Sonesta and Gilbert after you left and both admitted they kept pushing you off the chair


Christ thank god for that, I was actually starting to think I WAS drunk.   8) :roll:


----------



## aldra

A little moan about generaters

The couple that pulled in next to us immediately put their external generator on and ran it till about 6.30- 7.oo oclock

Albert was puzzled and I said they must have a problem with gas or battery

next morning they moved it from the back to the front of our van at about 10am (the van behind had complained)

At 12.30 a repair van arrived, generator switched off, right enough they had battery problems

smug me

eventually the repair van left and the couple explained that they had to have new batteriy (ies) they are fully charged

They then switched on the generator, Albert said but you have new batteries

Ah yes they said but a bit more top up wont harm

They then went out leaving us with the generator 8O 8O 8O 8O

Aldra :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm

> They then went out leaving us with the generator


What? Do you mean they went out and left the generator *running*? :evil: I'd have been tempted to turn it off if that were the case! :evil: :roll:


----------



## coppo

aldra said:


> A little moan about generaters
> 
> The couple that pulled in next to us immediately put their external generator on and ran it till about 6.30- 7.oo oclock
> 
> Albert was puzzled and I said they must have a problem with gas or battery
> 
> next morning they moved it from the back to the front of our van at about 10am (the van behind had complained)
> 
> At 12.30 a repair van arrived, generator switched off, right enough they had battery problems
> 
> smug me
> 
> eventually the repair van left and the couple explained that they had to have new batteriy (ies) they are fully charged
> 
> They then switched on the generator, Albert said but you have new batteries
> 
> Ah yes they said but a bit more top up wont harm
> 
> They then went out leaving us with the generator 8O 8O 8O 8O
> 
> Aldra :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes Sandra a little naughty of them.

Paul.


----------

